# 2.7T average MPG?...



## BMF407 (Oct 21, 2003)

I guess it depends how heavy ones foot might be but what are some of your averaging?
B


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I get around 18mpg


----------



## Biturbo27t (Oct 20, 2005)

21.8mpg
after taking out mufflers and resonator
i drive 80 miles a day back and forth to school all highway


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T average MPG?... (BMF407)*

18 and 21.8, that's sad. Looks like I'll be buying a 2.8 or maybe 3.0 rather than a gas guzzling 2.7T.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

and you'll be sucking on my rich exhaust.....


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (joemamma)*

hahahaha I've been averaging about 14.9... maybe chipping it was a bad idea, I.... Can't..... stop.....flooring.... it...... ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Collect Them All (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

I've been getting 18 mpg consistently. 65% highway driving.
I expected better, and can't figure it out. I can't beat 18 even if I drive really gentle throughout that fill-up (of course, one can't resist flooring it around stupid people occasionally). 
Tires are properly inflated. Air Cleaner just replaced. Always fresh Mobil 1 synthetic. Always washed plus already low A6 drag coefficient . . . must be the 4wd. Then again, some would say that's really good for a high output V6.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_and you'll be sucking on my rich exhaust.....










True, but don't forget the story of the hare and the tortise..."Slow and easy wins the race"

But really, it's gonna suck watching your 4 rings and 2.7T badge disappear in a cloud of dust and exhaust!


----------



## Biturbo27t (Oct 20, 2005)

mind u i get 21.8 in set at 90 on cruise control.... i cant see a big difference btween the 2.8 vs the 2.7t i get about 24+ if i go speed limit


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Biturbo27t)*

Well, for me I really like the power of the 2.7T (driven only the B5 S4) but since my needs lean towards an avant I really don't have a choice and an S6 is too steep in price for me. Although the Allroad has the 2.7T I'm not really into the "4x4ness" that it offers. Ya dig?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Although the Allroad has the 2.7T I'm not really into the "4x4ness" that it offers. Ya dig?

Vag-Com and you can re-set the height on the Allroad, so your low is lower, and your high is where the low used to be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supershogun (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnut_mike* »_
Vag-Com and you can re-set the height on the Allroad, so your low is lower, and your high is where the low used to be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


See that, I learned something new today. Thanks Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(b4 variant style using friend's computer)


_Modified by supershogun at 11:28 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

I've gotten 32MPG driving 55MPH on a full tank.


----------



## Collect Them All (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_True, but don't forget the story of the hare and the tortise..."Slow and easy wins the race"
But really, it's gonna suck watching your 4 rings and 2.7T badge disappear in a cloud of dust and exhaust!
















Ok, this is the definition of off-topic. Why post in this forum, or on this topic if you have nothing to add? From what I gather, you don't even drive this car on a regular basis, and have no insight into the average MPG.








I have no objections to posting in whatever forum you like. But if you're gonna come in here, and put down the 2.7t, then you better bring it. I'll even be nice and let you choose. . . 1.8t, VR6, or 2.7t . . . You will be the one disappearing.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Collect Them All)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collect Them All* »_







Ok, this is the definition of off-topic. Why post in this forum, or on this topic if you have nothing to add? From what I gather, you don't even drive this car on a regular basis, and have no insight into the average MPG.








I have no objections to posting in whatever forum you like. But if you're gonna come in here, and put down the 2.7t, then you better bring it. I'll even be nice and let you choose. . . 1.8t, VR6, or 2.7t . . . You will be the one disappearing.










Ok, it seems that you missed the jist of my post. With regards to the S4, no I don't drive it often. It belongs to a friend and I had an opportunity to drive it. Therefore, no I don't have any insight on the the car's mpg. Initially that's why I asked about it because I'm curious. I'm looking into buying an A6 and I'm trying to get some info. 
Secondly, and more important, at no time did I put down the 2.7T. In fact, if you look at my post again you'll notice that the corny jokes I made actually were poking fun at the much slower VR6. The line about seeing the 4 rings and the 2.7T badge disappearing in a cloud of exhaust and dust I thought was obvious in itself. The 2.7T badge is on the rear of the car, hence I'm behind the A6 and getting dusted. Sorry you didn't realize I was just clowning around and poking fun at no one but myself. 
No harm, no foul. You smoke 'um the peace pipe? (extending to you the peace offering)


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

lowered allroad= looks funny without other $$$ modifications (monotone for one)


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

I've seen a purple A6 w/ allroad fender flares and gold wires







those crazy euro kids


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T average MPG?... (BMF407)*

I have a fairly "heavy foot"....
In "stock" mode... 
I get around 18 mpg for average city driving. Maybe flooring it every now and then, but not all the time... On the highway it's around 22 or so... also depending on the foot factor...
In "chip" mode city is around 16 or so, but more interference from the "foot" can change this VERY quickly (12 or so)... On the highway she runs around 20 mpg or so...
Cheers
Masboykie



_Modified by masboykie at 9:31 PM 11/11/2005_


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Biturbo27t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collect Them All* »_I've been getting 18 mpg consistently. 65% highway driving.
I expected better, and can't figure it out. I can't beat 18 even if I drive really gentle throughout that fill-up (of course, one can't resist flooring it around stupid people occasionally). 
.... 

Not sure if this will be relevant, but...
I had similar bad mpg values... I had my plugs replaced, last month, as part of the 50K service. Note the car only had 29K on it though, so theoretically the plugs were still good for a while (warrantee was coming to an end). They did not replace my air filter as I use a True-Flow, but replacing the plugs made an immediate difference in the performance and mpg.
Not sure what your mileage is but I figured I would mention it.
Cheers


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (masboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masboykie* »_
Not sure if this will be relevant, but...
I had similar bad mpg values... I had my plugs replaced, last month, as part of the 50K service. Note the car only had 29K on it though, so theoretically the plugs were still good for a while (warrantee was coming to an end). They did not replace my air filter as I use a True-Flow, but replacing the plugs made an immediate difference in the performance and mpg.
Not sure what your mileage is but I figured I would mention it.
Cheers

what plugs are recommended for the 2.7? or... what did you put in? I think I may need to change my plugs here pretty soon too.
what else needs to be done, say for a 90K tune up?


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

Good hwy driving, about 42 mph per tank, will get me low 22 to 24 mpg. Keep it below 80







and out of the stop and go







and low 20's are doable with a 6 spd.


----------

